# Tombstone Opinion....



## Bobby5150 (Dec 17, 2010)

Me and my wife have been working on some tombstones for about 2 months now and i am wondering if these are even gonna fit with a halloween cemetary or if they are to much like regular human tombstones..lol
I think if we beat them up a little and weather them, maybe they will be more of what we would see in a old school graveyard. 
We spent alot of time with each individual one and have about 8 hours or more per gravestone. We drew everything out on the 2inch styrofoam and carved it out using a dremel tool with a table router attatchment. Works very good cause you can set the depth and have different levels on the stone itself.. Ok here they are then..


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

THey look great and you have a great base coat on there for painting. Luckily the painting is the easier part. Do you want advice on aging and painting techniques? Im sure plenty here (myself included).
again, great carving!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think they look great. You just need to age them a bit and they'll be perfect. There are a number of aging techniques here on the forum, that we've used.


----------



## Bobby5150 (Dec 17, 2010)

Yea i will for sure be using this forum to find a technique for the aging.. Thanks guys!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This thread is a good place to start for an easy aging technique for tombstones:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=22856&highlight=easy+aging

Other than that, your stones are perfectly fine for a Halloween cemetery. You have good variety in shape and style, just as you see in an old cemetery.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Excellent carving job on all of them!!! They look wonderful and they will fit in with any cemetery scene. The link that Roxy posted above is an excellent link and will get you on the way to getting these already great stones to the next level. Good luck, and can't wait to see pics of your finished stones!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You have some great looking stones. That's one thing I really need to work on this year. Love the bat one. I think I'll be borrowing that idea.


----------



## Bobby5150 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks you guys.. and thanks for that link Roxy! Appreciate it.,


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice work, I think they look great as is, but with some aging they will be stellar.


----------



## Bobby5150 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thank you very Much!
Im just afraid to mess with them cause i might screw one up!! Hmm what one should i sacrifice? lol


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't worry about screwing anything up - paint jobs are easy to do over if needed. You can always test out your aging method of choice on a piece of scrap foam first before diving in with the real pieces.


----------



## Bobby5150 (Dec 17, 2010)

True true... I have a not so important stone I can play around with.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

The scrap foam os useful for trying out gouging techniques or various combinations of sureform shaving/blowtorch/chemical techniques on.. All of which should be ventilated and seem best done before many coats of paint..Nice stones btw!


----------



## DisneyDellsDude (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! Quite amazing stones you have there. You said it took quite a long time to make each one, but time well spent in my opinion!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Have at it, beat them up a bit, no new stones in the yard.....make them look like they have been around awhile. Chip, scratch, break 'em! I know it's a hard thing to do, but once you've taken the leap you'll not regret it!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Covet. 100% covet.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Rockin' stones. And the weathering will help bring out the lettering more, too. Sweet. Keep us updated.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Love the stones ...very nice job...I know it's a little scary to "mess up your work" so to speak but as I was told , "Try it on a scrap piece until you get the look you want then go for it..if you don't like it just repaint and try again " I had planned on doing some tombstones this year for our display , but since we have decided to take a year off I'll have more time to plan... Good luck with it and let us know how it goes.


----------

